# New brackish Crab, Uca annulipes



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yaayy...

So we got these guys in at work a few months ago and I kept telling myself no. No room, wanna move soon yadda yadda....

But I went by to pick up cat food and had bob with me. I pointed out the last one we had and he loved it!  So its bobs fault not mine :3

I am just figuring out the tank atm but i will have some photos soon...


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey, congratulations on your new crab! Is you're place now called Cid & Bob's Crab Shack?  Can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Its getting there! XD

Thanks tabatha, he was much happier today  I have yet to see him eat, i hope he does soon.

I added about 1 tablespoon of instant ocean salt and will add more later. Just didnt want to go to fast too soon. He was in complete freshwater at the store.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW, that's one sexy crab! Look at those googly eyes!  Love the bright red claw.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Isnt he neat! <3 I put out a wanted add for some mangrove pods to help him feel more comfortable. I'll be looking out for some sticks and junk as well...


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I saw some at BA's Scarborough on Sunday, they had a bucket full!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ya so did I! I just wanted to see if i could support some gtaa peoples first but if not i will be by maybe on the weekend sometime.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am freaking out a bit about the crab lately.. The poor thing has an open apron and i dont like to see that at all. I have no idea what it means.

Anyone know?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i got the heating pad installed (the small hydor one) and added a small mangrove

I am so dissapointed in myself with this little crab. I feel as if i have done somthing wrong. I looked up a lot of studies and tried to mimic the set ups they had but my little guy never seemed to act normal off the bat. I assumed he was just stressed.

He doesnt nibble and pick all the time like fiddlers usually do. He doesnt move around and explore like they should either. His apron is still hanging open. I am very stressed about it. I dont know if it was me or if he wasnt well in the first place. I never looked at his apron when i first got him because i didnt want to handle him.

I am worried i will loose him soon because his energy level is low, his eyes arnt as high as they should be and his response time is poor.

if anyone knows what i can do i would appricated it so much. I checked the apron to see if somthing had been stuck inside but it looks clear.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Cid, I don't know anything about these guys but I know you're doing the best you possibly can for this little guy. I hope someone has advice for you to help him get better soon.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks tabatha.. There isnt too much online regarding crab health/care if it isnt a hermit


----------



## Symphy68 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello Ciddian,

Maybe your crab is molting... Molting is a difficult process when there is no caves to hide, Crabs like the one you have live in caves and holes in the swamp.

Iodine plays a big factor for crabs and shrimps alike.

Try to set a mini swimming pool ( inside the tank) adding Iodine to the water ... Very little ok? a drop or 2 and change water every day.

And try to simulate with PVC holes and caves...

Good luck.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Awe thanks for the help Symphy. I was going to try the iodine today but he passed away.

I have never had a crab molt from the bottom out, its from the top and then they carefully work their legs out. I had hoped it might have been just that but i dont think so..

I screwed up somewhere, maybe with adding the instant ocean salt. I must have added too much at once for him. He had places to climb out so i assumed it would be okay till i could set up a proper beach style (i had somthing like that but not as much depth as i would have liked)

Thanks again for your help/support guys


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Awe no, I'm so sorry Cid!!!    I have a very purple sw crab living in a bucket at my office, looking for a home!


----------



## Symphy68 (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm very sorry too. By curiosity could you tellme how did you prepare your saltwater? or was brackish? Anyhow why do you suspect that there was a problem with that?

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oOOoo sure tabatha! LOL 

JUst let me get stuff worked out on my end and i would love to buy him from you :3

No problem Symphy.

I took about a teaspoon of IO and dissolved it a glass. I added the mixture to the tank. What i should have done was taken my pre=mixed stuff for my SW tank and just cut it with FW till i got a good SG.

He was originally in a full FW when i added the salt and it wasnt too much i had thought. I should have dripped the little guy, perhaps i shocked him


----------

